# I need some help!



## sam walkley (Feb 18, 2021)

hi, i'm a university student i've been doing boxing for about three years and i'm looking for some help with my dissertation, i need some boxers to take part in a survey that takes usually 5 minutes, my aim for it is show mental health and well-being benefits of the sport. id love it if you could help me out 

https://blss.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_8kbwgtIXVtLxcMK


----------

